# How to Install the Stock Browser



## yarly

1) Find a Galaxy Nexus JB ROM with it and pull it out (it's in /system/app/Browser.apk)
2) Put the Browser.apk (pulled from /system/app on the GNexus ROM) on your sdcard. If you're unsure of where to find it later, stick it directly in /sdcard since the commands below will assume it's there (the root of your sdcard directory).

3) Make sure you're rooted (busybox is not needed)

4) Run the following commands via adb shell or terminal emulator:



Code:


<br />
su<br />
mount -o remount rw /system<br />
cat /sdcard/Browser.apk > /system/app/Browser.apk<br />
chmod 644 /system/app/Browser.apk<br />
chown root.root /system/app/Browser.apk<br />
cd /system/app<br />
mv BrowserProviderProxy.apk{,.bak}<br />
mv BrowserProviderProxy.odex{,.bak}<br />
reboot<br />

NOTE: I do not own an N7. I worked this out with a friend that has one and this was the results of what worked.


----------



## Mustang302LX

No replies? This is a great write up for those who prefer stock browser over Chrome.

Sent from my Nexus 7 running CM10 using the RootzWiki app.


----------



## thephased

I'll be happy to try this once I settle down with a non-defective device and then I'll root.

I haven't had a ton of issues with Chrome on the N7, but as others have said, performance with the regular browser is a lot better than Chrome at this point.

Thanks for the tutorial, man!


----------



## Cannonball_CO

This is a great idea, and I prefer this browser, especially with the shortcuts turned on.

I tried this using Browser.apk from the jellybelly 3.9.1 release. First it did not work (I couldn't see it), because it was mode 600 (d'oh!), and I didn't read that I needed to move the BrowserProviderProxy files out of the way. Bad on me. Now that I actually read your post fully, it works great. Let me just say

*THANK YOU!!!*

Wow... the shortcuts for 4.1.1 are even better than with 4.0.4... Oh I'm in love!


----------



## nickmo

I will try this when my replacement arrives.


----------



## Nemock

Awesome, thanks. I was looking for a way to install this, as just pulling it from my Gnex and trying to install it on the 7 wasn't working >.< Thanks again!!


----------



## moosc

Or a simpler way is use root explore (which should b your first app purchase) after copying browser to SD card open explore scroll to SD card click it go find your browser hard press to copy then back out scroll to system then app click the icon top right corner to r/o then paste the app to system app back out reboot and poof you got it. Of course you have to be rooted to go this way which u should have already done since u do own a nexus. Jelly bean browser http://db.tt/Vn5oNYcT

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## dybbob

awesome thanks Yarly. i hope you dont mind i shared this over on the nexustablets.net forum since i wasnt
seeing a work around on this issue over there.

thank you sir it worked great.chrome is coolbut the stock browser works so much better (i think) plus it works with flash.

bob

a link to the thread on at nexustablets.net:http://www.nexustablets.net/forum/nexus-tablet-general-discussion/1175-how-install-stock-browser.html#post19500


----------



## yarly

No problem, I don't mind as long as you link back to here as well (which you did) 

And yeah, it should have no issues with flash if you sideload it as well. It doesn't on the Galaxy Nexus Jellybean


----------



## lowens

Hello all I was wondering how to get flash to work after I install the browser I followed the process all went good installed flash and still not working


----------



## dg4prez

i didn't use this process, i am just using the browser included in bamf. i noticed that i can't navigate through the tabs this way. i hit the little popup shortcut for it, but it just sits there. only way to navigate the tabs is to close them via the popup menu.

is anyone else seeing this, or is it just me?


----------



## Cannonball_CO

lowens said:


> Hello all I was wondering how to get flash to work after I install the browser I followed the process all went good installed flash and still not working


I sideloaded flash, restarted the browser, and it worked just fine. There are no configuration options (AFAIK) for flash... wait, there's the general plugin option, but that's it...


----------



## patmw123

I wish the stock browser had the ability to be installed without root through sideloading the .apk. If it did I would most certainly be back at stock


----------



## 5i13r

I've noticed with the AOSP browser the quick controls are messed up on the Nexus 7. After enabling them I attempt to view multiple tabs and it never opens the tab screen.

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Cannonball_CO

5i13r said:


> I've noticed with the AOSP browser the quick controls are messed up on the Nexus 7. After enabling them I attempt to view multiple tabs and it never opens the tab screen.
> 
> Anyone else experience this?


I cannot get the quick controls tab button to do that either, but figured it was a feature, not a bug. It would be nice to get the screen of tabs like on the Galaxy Nexus.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Cannonball_CO

I though I wasn't properly storing them, but the browser isn't saving my bookmarks. This is a disappointment. Perhaps there are other apk files associated with this browser that, without them, this problem would occur?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly

Dunno, my friend has yet to complain about bookmarks, so not sure what would be related to that.


----------



## dg4prez

I have the tab screen issue as well. Sucks because when it works the quick access makes the stock browser every bit as good as chrome. Wish they would add it to chrome...


----------



## yarly

As far as bookmarks, if you let go of the bookmark icon instead of the star in the quick action menu, it won't add it.


----------



## Cannonball_CO

yarly said:


> As far as bookmarks, if you let go of the bookmark icon instead of the star in the quick action menu, it won't add it.


I was a total idiot. It's storing them. Sorry to have troubled you and the thread.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly

dg4prez said:


> I have the tab screen issue as well. Sucks because when it works the quick access makes the stock browser every bit as good as chrome. Wish they would add it to chrome...


Idk what that issue is, but I asked my friend about it and he does not experience it. Perhaps it's something related to your current OS configuration or not applying something properly when installing the stock browser.


----------



## dybbob

moosc said:


> Or a simpler way is use root explore (which should b your first app purchase) after copying browser to SD card open explore scroll to SD card click it go find your browser hard press to copy then back out scroll to system then app click the icon top right corner to r/o then paste the app to system app back out reboot and poof you got it. Of course you have to be rooted to go this way which u should have already done since u do own a nexus. Jelly bean browser http://db.tt/Vn5oNYcT
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


ok so i had to get a new n7 due to white wash on the screen but when i try to do it this was the browser app wont open. it says "unfortunatly browser has stopped"

update: so i used dolphin oped up to this thread copiedthe commands from OP. then opened terminal imulator and pasted it then hit enter and after it rebooted bamm there is my stock browser app. thanks


----------



## Cannonball_CO

Anybody - is the AOSP browser still being updated? I'm still using it on my N7 but was wondering if there's an update with 4.2/4.2.1 out. Thanks in advance; I've downloaded and combed through a number of gapps zips and Browser.apk just ain't there... <sad>


----------



## yarly

It's still being updated yes.


----------



## Bigwavedave25

Thank you for the post! Once I renamed those 2 Proxy files I was able to import my TiBkp files of Browser and Flash (from a previous GNex AOKP Rom) using Dropbox. Browser was from 4.1.1 but still works fine on my stock rooted 4.2.1 N7.

N7 / Tapatalk-HD.b


----------

